# New issue with Jake



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is strange since goldens tend to be near or touching their humans. If he is eating well and enjoying rolls in the snow I would agree with your vet that he is just more comfortable up there.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Can you get a small bed for him downstairs to see if he will hang downstairs with you? maybe like a baby mattress and put a sheet on it. It might be also the bed has your scent all over and is a safe comfortable place.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Maybe since he can't hear or see well he stay on the bed because your scent is there. Just a thought.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I agree 100% about your scent and his feeling safe. I would do as BeauShel suggests with a smaller bed downstairs. He probably does feel safe up there, but I am positive he wouldn't be there if it wasn't where your scent is strongest. 

Doesn't that just melt your heart a little bit more? These old souls are such treasures.


----------



## cavaliergirl (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh that does melt my heart. It gives me a new perspective on
the whole thing. I was thinking about buying some type of bed for downstairs for him. We will see if that works. 

Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope it works and Jake gets more comfortable downstairs.

Is he taking any pain or arthritis meds? He might be feeling some discomfort going up and down the stairs and trying to avoid that.

I used a heating pad on my old guy's arthritic hips and shoulders and he just loved it. It also helped with his mobility.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jake*

Yes, I would try a nice soft bed downstairs and putting something with your scent on it, so Jake will spend more time with you.


----------



## cavaliergirl (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your nice thoughts and wishes. The idea of a baby mattress is a perfect idea and size. Jake does have a bed which is more like a huge dog pillow, but has never laid on it, just acted like it was his girlfriend, if you know what I mean. The weird thing is that this past spring Jake developed a fear of thunderstorms and would go upstairs and find a place to hide, usually just up on our bed. That's why the vet thinks he feels safe there. The only way he will stay downstairs is if I am combing him or sitting on the floor with him and petting him and giving him hugs and kisses, or if we are eating. Ha. Going out and getting a baby mattress. Thanks again everyone and have happy holidays.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope Jake likes the baby mattress. some of the dog pillows seemed to be too full for copper and he couldn't get comfortable. He also developed a fear of thunderstorms later in life.

Have a Merry Christmas. Give Jake a big hug and kiss from me. I just love the older guys.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

When our Brewer reached 13 we bought an orthopedic mattress type bed for him and he loved it. It's not easy being a senior citizen and there is no doubt that feeling safe and secure is a #1 priority for him. He's so lucky to have a loving family!


----------



## cavaliergirl (Jul 18, 2010)

The strangest thing happened yesterday. Jake waned to come downstairs around 3:30 when I came home, and he actually stayed downstairs the entire evening with us. We were shocked, but elated!! Merry Christmas to us. I think he knows there are presents under the tree for him, and he keeps going by the tree and sniffing. My husband said he knows Santa is coming and doesn't want to miss a trick. Ha! Whatever the reason was, we were very happy. I said I wondered if his Glucosamine finally kicked in? We will keep our fingers crossed. Happy Holidays to everyone and their furry loved ones.


----------

